
Google considering possibility of Swift as programming language for Android - eknight15
http://9to5mac.com/2016/04/08/google-considering-swift-android/
======
thevibesman
Discussion on the original source of the story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11451093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11451093)

